# [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe



## ryuza (11. Januar 2008)

*[G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*

hallo,
hab gothic 3 angefangen und muss nun kap dun befreien. bin lvl 11 hab stärke 190 und schwertkampf eins nach dem anfangslevel. bis jetzt hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme mit dem kämpfen aber jetzt muss ich gegen die 10 orks und menschen aus kap dun kämpfen. die killen mich leider mit 3-4 schlägen und ich hab keine chance... hattet ihr da auch probleme?? müsste ich schon weiter sein vom level?? hab eigentlich alle quests gemacht die ich gefunden habe.... hoffe mir kann wer helfen...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				ryuza am 11.01.2008 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab gothic 3 angefangen und muss nun kap dun befreien. bin lvl 11 hab stärke 190 und schwertkampf eins nach dem anfangslevel. bis jetzt hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme mit dem kämpfen aber jetzt muss ich gegen die 10 orks und menschen aus kap dun kämpfen. die killen mich leider mit 3-4 schlägen und ich hab keine chance... hattet ihr da auch probleme?? müsste ich schon weiter sein vom level?? hab eigentlich alle quests gemacht die ich gefunden habe.... hoffe mir kann wer helfen...



der kampf war auch mein erster härterer. ich hab den geschafft, indem ich einfach feige erstmal abgehauen bin und nur die gegner bekämpft hab, die mir gefolgt sind. es folgen dir ja nicht direkt alle.

das prob sind nämlich vor allem die bogenschützen, die um das lagerfeuer stehen und auf dich schiessen, während du mit 2-3 kömpfern im nahkampf verwickelt bist.


----------



## Homerclon (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*

Ich schätze du fängst beim Leuchtturm an zu kämpfen, von da aus ist es einer der härtesten Kämpfe im Spiel.
Die Orks und Söldner vor dem Leuchtturm tummeln sich direkt an der Tür.
Halte dich erstmal etwas zurück, greife vielleicht mal zum Bogen.

Du kannst es aber auch mal ohne Wenzel versuchen, und wo anders anfangen, das sollte einfacher sein.

Ich hoffe du hast die Patches (1.12 & CP1.5) installiert.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				ryuza am 11.01.2008 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab gothic 3 angefangen und muss nun kap dun befreien. bin lvl 11 hab stärke 190 und schwertkampf eins nach dem anfangslevel. bis jetzt hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme mit dem kämpfen aber jetzt muss ich gegen die 10 orks und menschen aus kap dun kämpfen. die killen mich leider mit 3-4 schlägen und ich hab keine chance... hattet ihr da auch probleme?? müsste ich schon weiter sein vom level?? hab eigentlich alle quests gemacht die ich gefunden habe.... hoffe mir kann wer helfen...


Ein Tipp für's weitere Gothic 3-Spielen: Erledige Quests wie du möchtest, aber lass das Befreien der Städte bleiben (bzw arbeite nicht für die Orks und verpfeife/töte die Rebellen in ihren Verstecken)!
Wenn man das zuoft macht, dann werden irgendwann alle Orks bzw Rebellen dich automatisch angreifen. Auch in Städten, in denen du noch gar nicht gewesen bist...


----------



## Dr-Love (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*

also ich war auch nicht höher vom Lvl her und hab mich einfach inner Hütte verschanzt und Wenzel hat draußen alle Aufmerkamkeit auf sich gezogen. Dann immer kurz rausgelugt und 1-2 Orks gepullt usw. Allzuviel Zeit darf man sich dabei aber auch nicht lassen, sonst ist der Gute Wenzel irgendwann hinüber 
Solltest du Spruchrollen haben, sind die sehr gut dazu geeignet den Armbrustschützen per Feuerball oder Blizt schnell den Garr auszumachen, ohne von ihnen getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Homerclon (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 11.01.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ryuza am 11.01.2008 00:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zur Vervollständigung:
Nach der dritten befreiten Siedlung sollte man sich nicht mehr bei den Anführern in den Siedlungen blicken lassen, nach der vierten Siedlung sollte man sich erst gar nicht mehr in die Nähe der Fraktion begeben.

Das gilt auch für die Assassinen, Al Shedim zählt ebenfalls als Assassinenstadt.

Ardea und Gotha zählen nicht.
Genauso die Orks in/um Vengard und in Nordmar.

Das Kloster zählt als Rebellensiedlung.


----------



## light-clocker (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*

Ich bin zwischendurch immer pennen gegangen, so erhält man ja Health, Ausdauer und Mana zu 100% zurück und man kann halt während man liegt nich angegriffen werden.


----------



## ryuza (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				light-clocker am 11.01.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwischendurch immer pennen gegangen, so erhält man ja Health, Ausdauer und Mana zu 100% zurück und man kann halt während man liegt nich angegriffen werden.




hehe

also ich habs gepackt, danke für eure tipps.
ich finde, dass man nach der befreiung gar nicht so genau weiß was man weiter machen sollte. klar man muss zur nächsten stadt latschen aber irgendwie was ist der anreiz dafür??? wie seht ihr das??


----------



## ryuza (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				ryuza am 12.01.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> light-clocker am 11.01.2008 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach und ich soll jetzt nicht mehr die städte eroberne?? das ist doch der sinn des spiels oder????


----------



## Homerclon (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				ryuza am 12.01.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habs gepackt, danke für eure tipps.
> ich finde, dass man nach der befreiung gar nicht so genau weiß was man weiter machen sollte. klar man muss zur nächsten stadt latschen aber irgendwie was ist der anreiz dafür??? wie seht ihr das??
> 
> ach und ich soll jetzt nicht mehr die städte eroberne?? das ist doch der sinn des spiels oder????


Wenzel erzählt dir doch was über sein Schwert das er in einer Höhle bei Montera versteckt hat, das ist der Anreiz nach Montera zu gehen.
Der einfache weg führt dich eh nur zu zwei Städten, Montera oder Trelis.
Beim Schweren Weg musst du dich durch eine Ork Armee schlagen.

Der Sinn des Spiels liegt nicht darin Städte zu erobern, das ist nur ein Bestandteil des Spiels.
Warte lieber damit, sonst kriegst du nur die Hälfte vom Spiel mit.


----------



## ryuza (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*

[/quote]
Wenzel erzählt dir doch was über sein Schwert das er in einer Höhle bei Montera versteckt hat, das ist der Anreiz nach Montera zu gehen.
Der einfache weg führt dich eh nur zu zwei Städten, Montera oder Trelis.
Beim Schweren Weg musst du dich durch eine Ork Armee schlagen.

Der Sinn des Spiels liegt nicht darin Städte zu erobern, das ist nur ein Bestandteil des Spiels.
Warte lieber damit, sonst kriegst du nur die Hälfte vom Spiel mit. [/quote]

jo danke werd ich machen. Wie habt ihr eigentlich euren helden geskillt, bzw. wie sollte man ihn am besten skillen? ich hab einfach alles auf stärke gehauen und bin die höchste stufe bei einhandkampf. hab jetzt ca 35 LP über, sollte ich weiter in Stärke investieren(bringt irgendwie nicht so viel denke ich weil ich eh kein besseres schwert habe was ich mit meiner stärke 200 nicht tragen kann) oder eher in talente wie schmied o.ä.? und sollte man unbedingt schwere schlösser knacken lernen? kostet ja viel mehr LP als in Gothic 2 da man ja thieving auf 30 dazu lernen muss... welche zusatztalente sind die besten un d welche sollte man sich aneignen und welche sind völlig überflüssig?? will meinen helden ungerne verskillen  danke im voraus...


----------



## Homerclon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: [G3] Wenzel räumt auf- aber ich sterbe*



			
				ryuza am 13.01.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> jo danke werd ich machen. Wie habt ihr eigentlich euren helden geskillt, bzw. wie sollte man ihn am besten skillen? ich hab einfach alles auf stärke gehauen und bin die höchste stufe bei einhandkampf. hab jetzt ca 35 LP über, sollte ich weiter in Stärke investieren(bringt irgendwie nicht so viel denke ich weil ich eh kein besseres schwert habe was ich mit meiner stärke 200 nicht tragen kann) oder eher in talente wie schmied o.ä.? und sollte man unbedingt schwere schlösser knacken lernen? kostet ja viel mehr LP als in Gothic 2 da man ja thieving auf 30 dazu lernen muss... welche zusatztalente sind die besten un d welche sollte man sich aneignen und welche sind völlig überflüssig?? will meinen helden ungerne verskillen  danke im voraus...


Vorweg: Verskillen geht nicht, du bekommst so viele LP das man nicht weiß wohin damit.

Punkte in Stärke sind als Kämpfer nie verkehrt, stärke erhöht nämlich den Nahkampfschaden.

Was du dir sparen kannst sind folgende Talente:
Unmögliche Schlösser Knacken - es gibt genug Spruchrollen des Zauber "Schlösser Knacken"
Gift herstellen - Bis Community Patch 1.4 nicht erlernbar.
Explosionspfeile herstellen - Man kann höchstens eine Handvoll davon herstellen, es gibt einfach nicht genug von den Zutaten.
Lautloser Jäger - Kauft lieber die Waldläuferkleidung(die gibt Temporär das Talent), es lohnt sich viel zu selten an Wildtieren vorbei- oder anzuschleichen.
Roben verbessern - Der Effekt ist kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden.
Rüstung verbessern - Siehe Robe verbessern, nur mit Community Patch erlernbar.
Resistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte - Nur mit Community Patch 1.5 wirksam, ich empfehle aber sich einfach eine Rüstung der Ansässigen Fraktionen zu kaufen, die haben immer das entsprechende Talent als Bonus.

Nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen nützlich:
Verwandlungstränke - nur wenn man sich regelmäßig in ein bestimmtes Tier verwandeln will.
Klinge vergiften - Um einen Feind zu vergiften muss man ihn stechen, da ist das Stupide dauer klicken eines normalen/schnellen schlages aber einfacher als einen Feind erst vergiften zu wollen.
Taschendiebstahl - Man bekommt auch so mehr Gold als ein Mensch und Ork tragen kann.
Meucheln - Man würde so oder so von den anderen NPCs gejagt werden, also kann man sich auch gleich in einem 1vs1-Kampf stellen.
Waffen aus reinem Erz - Erst lernen wenn man alle Zutaten und mind. einen Bauplan hat. Die Normalen und "unreine" Erzwaffen sind nicht schlechter, bei Zweihandwaffen sind die Orkwaffen eh die besseren.
Akrobatik - Wenn man unbedacht durch die Welt laufen will ohne angst vor einem Absturz (Kein Spielabsturz, sondern der Absturz des Helden von einer Klippe) zu haben. Oder wer es eilig hat mit dem Durchspielen, es gibt eigentlich immer einen Weg um an das gewünschte Ziel zu kommen.
Schwächeresistenz - Nur für Nahkämpfer, es keine Fernkämpfer die Schwäche übertragen.
Giftresistenz - Siehe Schwächeresistenz

Noch etwas: Auf keinen Fall Punkte in Alchemie investieren, du bekommst durch Bücher viel mehr Alchemiepunkte als du für jedes Alchemietalent benötigst.
Schmieden: Nur soviel punkte wie für das Talent notwendig ist, und auch erst dann lernen wenn du Bauplan und Zutaten hast.

Vergiss als Nahkämpfer die Ausdauer nicht, ohne Ausdauer macht man weniger schaden und erhält beim Blocken mehr schaden.
Außerdem kann man länger rennen, was die Laufwege doch schon etwas erträglicher macht, ideal dazu ist noch "Ausdauer des Wolfes".
Für eine Quest in Nordmar benötigt man auch mind. 200 Ausdauert.

Auch als Nahkämpfer und Magier sollte man lernen Tiere aus zunehmen, es gibt einige Quests wo man die Trophäen benötigt.
Ansonsten sind sie eine gute Einnahmequelle.


----------

